
Ask HN: JavaScript framework to mke a “windows-like” UI? - ljw1001
Hi,<p>I want to create a Web app for data analysis that lets the user work with multiple movable, overlapping, resizable, and minimizable&#x2F;maximizable windows. Each window would display a form a plot, a table, etc. Basically, it would look something like a Windows or Mac Desktop, but running in a browser.<p>Is there a javascript framework that provides especially good out-of-the-box support for this kind of thing? Most frameworks seem to be strongly grid oriented. I suppose it might be doable with standard popups, but I rarely see apps like this so I&#x27;m not sure if a typical framework would be limiting.<p>Thanks!
======
the_hoser
Check out Ext JS.

